# Dell Studio 1555 Notebook - Hilferuf meiner Freundin mit Ferndiagnose



## 3mbryoyo (12. November 2011)

Moin,

meine Freundin schrieb grade das ihr Laptop auf einmal Kaputt is. Ihr Lüfter war ziemlich laut und deswegen hat sie drunter geschaut. Dort fand sie 2 Brandlöcher vor. da ich nichmal ansatzweise in ihrer Nähe bin weiss ich grad enich so genau was ich tun soll woran das liegen kann oder was sonst so geht. 

Der rechner läuft noch und is auch nicht besodners heiss. Einzige Ungewöhnlichkeit is das der lüfter wie Sau brüllt. System läuft udn is auch nich sonderlich warm.

Ich hab n Foto von der Stelle bekommen
 Modell is n Dell Studio 1555

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für hilfestellungen

Grüße


----------



## Creep1972 (12. November 2011)

Na Klasse. Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz dumm bin, liegt darunter ( laut den Bildern), die Grafikeinheit. Anhand der Testberichte aus dem Sommer 2009, gehe ich davon aus das die Gesetzliche Gewährleistung, gerade abgelaufen ist, was natürlich recht blöd ist. Der damalige Kaufpreis der Grundkonfiguration betrug 499 €. Man hatte wohl diverse Optionen zur Verfügung, was den Preis hochtrieb, aber aufgrund der verbauten Komponenten ist jedoch zu überlegen, ob man das Teil nicht bis zum Totalausfall weiternutzt und schnellstmöglichst alle wichtigen !!! Daten extern irgendwo anders sichert. Eine Reparatur lohnt bei diesem Typ von Notebook definitiv nicht mehr. Dabei würden Kosten entstehen, die in keiner Relation stehen. Nur aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung, kann ich sagen, das laute Lüfter ein sicheres Anzeichen für den baldigen Tod sind, mir ging es vor einiger Zeit mit einer Grafikkarte so. Ist zwar ärgerlich, jedoch ist die Überlegung eines neuen Notebooks in Erwägung zu ziehen ( schließlich steht Weihnachten vor der Tür).
Liebe Grüße, Creep1972


----------



## SlowRider (12. November 2011)

Erinnert mich an ein Sonygerät von einer Bekannten. Hatte den Rechner auch immer nur stationär in Betrieb. Das ganze auch noch nett auf einer Tischdecke so das von unten auch richtig die Lüftungslöcher verstopft werden. Dann Raucherhaushalt da verhartzt der Lüfter und die Lüftungschlitze so richtig schön. Ende der Geschichte war ein gestorbener Grafikchip und auch am Plastik des Gehäuses Verfärbung und Verformung durch hohe Hitzeeinwirkung.

So nun mal zu deinem Fall:

Also das sieht schon sehr übel aus, ich würde auf alle Fälle bei der Dell Hotline anrufen und den auch das Bild zuschicken, es hätte ja auch anders enden können, mit einem Wohnungsbrand. Auch wenn das Gerät 3 Jahre alt ist, sollte sowas nicht vorkommen, es sei denn man hat durch sein Handeln dazu beigetragen (Lüftungsschlitze blockiert). Bei sachgemäßer Behandlung würde ich meinen hier liegt ein Konstruktionsfehler vor, bzw. ein Folgeschaden eines technischen Defekts (Lüfterausfall, aber da geht ja noch bei euch).


----------



## rabe08 (12. November 2011)

Wahnsinn, dass das Teil noch läuft... 

wie oben gesagt, Dell Hotline. Die sind oft überraschend kulant. Falls da nix läuft mal die Deutsch PR-Abteilung von Dell nett kontakten, Foto, Hinweis auf "Brandgefahr" etc. pp, nicht mit c't, akte usw. drohen. Einfach nett. Kann ne Menge bringen.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (12. November 2011)

@Creep1972 Danke für die recht passende Einschätzung der Lage. Garantie is vor einem Monat abgelaufen. Mich wundert nur das das Ding soweit noch läuft. Daten sollten noch extern gesichert sein da ich das System vor einem Monat neu aufgesetzt habe. Ich hab auch schon befürchtet das sich eine selbstfinanzierte Reparatur nich lohenn würde.

@SlowRider Meine Freundin hat schon gesagt dsa sie so ein auflage ding hat damit das Notebook nich einfach so im Bett liegt. Also schätze ich das das gerät ordnungsgemäß verwendet wurde. Danke für den Rat ich kümmer michmal um die Hotline.

@rabe08 hat mich auch gewundert, scheint auch immernoch zu laufen, vermute aber nich mehr lange
Auch Dank an dich werde mich mal dahinter klemmen das da was kommt. Kann ja nich sein das so ein teil einfach mal wegbrennt.  Ich mag mich irren aber sollten die sich  nich auch mal abschalten wenn die zu warm werden?!

Ich berichte dann mal über weiteres Vorgehen und Ergebnisse zu gegebener Zeit.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (4. April 2012)

Das Ergebnis der Bemühungen:

Nach dem der Händler nicht reagiert hat haben wir uns direkt bei Dell gemeldet. Wir haben das Notebook exklusive Festplatte eingesendet und Kostenfrei ein Ersatzmodell bekommen.

Dell XPS 15 l502x
i5 2430M 
GTM 525
2x2 GB 1333 CL9 Ram
15,6"



Falls sich noch wer dafür interessiert.


----------



## Alex555 (4. April 2012)

3mbryoyo schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis der Bemühungen:
> 
> Nach dem der Händler nicht reagiert hat haben wir uns direkt bei Dell gemeldet. Wir haben das Notebook exklusive Festplatte eingesendet und Kostenfrei ein Ersatzmodell bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hattest du noch Garantie/Gewährleistung? Wie lange war diese überschritten? 
Ich hab auch noch ein Studio 1555 rumstehen, das ist ja hart 
Was meinst du mit "Hart"? Mein Lüfter klappert auch die ganze zeit, wenigstens ist mein Laptop nicht mein Haupt PC!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (3. Juli 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Hattest du noch Garantie/Gewährleistung? Wie lange war diese überschritten?
> Ich hab auch noch ein Studio 1555 rumstehen, das ist ja hart
> Was meinst du mit "Hart"? Mein Lüfter klappert auch die ganze zeit, wenigstens ist mein Laptop nicht mein Haupt PC!




War schon überschritten, hab aber keine Ahnung wie lange.


----------

